# green media



## benp (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm working on a site for my company.....and its the first site I've ever done in flash so please bare with me.....what do you think of it? and can I get some opinions and critics?

http://24.147.176.124/


thanks


----------



## symphonix (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't like the way you've set it to pop-up a new window aafter the title page. Why would you want to leave the title page open?

Also, on the title page, I clicked the circular symbol out of habit, then found it was only the text that was linked.

And the title 'opening' could probably be a bit more specific: 'Green Media - Welcome' might make more sense.

Other than that, the title page looks great.

I like the animation on the main page logo and menus. Neat, cool, and unobtrusive, though you might want a link to the main homepage. Also, please don't hide my toolbar buttons ... how is a casual user meant to get back to your homepage if they can't see either a back button or any link home? Personally, I don't like any page that mucks with my browser's default settings.

One of the really annoying things is that the text menu items, such as "web design" seem to require you to point directly on the text to highlight, and not on the gaps in the letters. This can create an odd, flickery effect as you run the mouse slowly over the menu items, and the user is never quite sure if they're picked something or not.

Presentation looks very nice, and once you've straightened out some of the interface quirks it will be ready to pour in the content.


----------



## benp (Dec 14, 2002)

I did a few adjustments and heres the new address

http://greenmedia.ath.cx/


----------



## twister (Dec 15, 2002)

You've got to fix your buttons as noted above.

" One of the really annoying things is that the text menu items, such as "web design" seem to require you to point directly on the text to highlight, and not on the gaps in the letters. This can create an odd, flickery effect as you run the mouse slowly over the menu items, and the user is never quite sure if they're picked something or not. "

This is easily fixed by chosing your button and adding a box as your hit state.  No one will ever see the hit state of your button so it doesn't matter what it looks like.

Also do you have preloaders?  

Twister


----------



## benp (Dec 15, 2002)

I plan on fixing that thank you.....and no I do not have preloaders how could I do that?


----------



## twister (Dec 15, 2002)

ActionScripts.org Preloader 

This tutorial should do about everything you ever wanted.  Just edit it for your needs. 

Twister


----------



## boi (Dec 15, 2002)

imo flash = speed. it's a little slow right now. flash always looks more whiz bangy when it's quick.


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2002)

Make your whole front page a link to the Flash interface.

Plus, if you don't want to make your site tiring for the eye, I propose you get the text a bit bigger in the Flash animation.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 16, 2002)

To fix the text links you need to make an invisible rectangle that will serve as the clicking area. Right now you have the text as the clicking area and that can be like trying to catch a fly with chopsticks. 

On the intro page, you might give the audience two choices--a flash site and a regular html site. That's pretty common practice these days and especially for a graphic design company, you want everyone to be able to view your pages. Even those out dated browsers owned by people who don't want to download shockwave plug in.

I would put the "click here" under the company logo so you solidify to the viewer that the logo is their home button at all times. Gives us control when we view the site. 

The intro page is a bit busy with the blend in the background. Blends don't work well at all on the web and I would avoid it because of that. Why not just white or the solid (faded) shapes and the logo. It's hard to tell what the focus of that big intro page is. (no more room!) Otherwise, good job!


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 16, 2002)

Toast. 

Ban Comic Sans!

Cheers...


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 16, 2002)

if those are flash buttons (the text that flickers) then double click on them in flash insert a kerframe into the hit area then use the recatangle tool with no fill and drag it over the text. That will fix your problem.

:edit:

also you should make the text transitions a little better. they just  jump in and out, come on this is flash use some alpha colors or something to get  it to at least fade in and out.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 16, 2002)

oh btw at www.miniml.com you can get some fonts that are easier to read when they're small. but if you do want to stick with that font you should def. make it larger. and I can't get over the plain text  that makes up %90 of your site, theres no point having good looking Flash if you're going to throw doodoo right next to it.


:I like to edit:


----------



## benp (Dec 17, 2002)

its not perfect and still needs work but I made some changes......more opinions please?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Dec 18, 2002)

the flash animation needs to be faster. (the text dropping down). I got a little tired of waiting for the text to finish moving.


----------



## benp (Dec 18, 2002)

can anyone help me getting the username and password to work....how do I make  accounts , get it to load the right page etc..?


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 18, 2002)

Scrolling? On a Flash site? Bad idea .... You can use the scroll bars that are built into flash they work really well, well I like 'em anyway


----------



## benp (Dec 18, 2002)

thats a great idea but I'm new in flash and web design can you help me out on that one?


----------

